# 585 or 586?



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

I tried doing a search on this but came back with nothing...bizarre...

anyway, i have a 565 now and am thinking as I am getting the hang of this racing thing (not that i'm getting good or anything, just enjoying it quite a lot),it might be time for an upgrade.

can someone who's ridden both please shed some light on the virtues of either and help me make my decision?

Thanks


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

encomium said:


> I tried doing a search on this but came back with nothing...bizarre...
> 
> anyway, i have a 565 now and am thinking as I am getting the hang of this racing thing (not that i'm getting good or anything, just enjoying it quite a lot),it might be time for an upgrade.
> 
> ...


The 585 will probably ride pretty close to your 565. Never been on a 586.

Neither of them will help you go faster in a race. Besides, wouldn't you rather wad up the 565 in a crash than the more expensive 585/86?

Train on a super-nice bike; race on something you don't mind crashing.


----------



## sshakari (Jan 20, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> The 585 will probably ride pretty close to your 565. Never been on a 586.
> 
> Neither of them will help you go faster in a race. Besides, wouldn't you rather wad up the 565 in a crash than the more expensive 585/86?
> 
> Train on a super-nice bike; race on something you don't mind crashing.


+1 exactly


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've given both the 585 and 586 good test-rides. The bikes were both set up by Chaz and his merry crew for test-ride days at Bicycle John's in Acton California. These old bones preferred the 585. The 585 (which BTW was an Ultra) felt springy and happy. By comparison, the 586 felt rather harsh and brutal, and it didn't seem any quicker than the 585, even on a fairly steep grade that formed part of the test route. Both, of course, took corners like a champ.

Your mileage, of course, may vary.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Ride magazine (Australian) has a test report on the 585 and from what I can gather it is a softer ride, more suitable for long days in the saddle whereas the 586 was more of a racer. 

If you are interested I could scan the article for you.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aushiker, would you scan and send it to me? I just picked up a 586 and am interested in reading more. Thanks in advance.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

IMHO the one to get is 585 standard (not ultra). The 586 has that silly integrated seat-post, which is a solution looking for a problem and a fashion statement. I read the RIDE review which only reinforced my opinion that 585 is a superior *overall* road bicycle. Between the lines I understood that 586 was a relatively harsher ride. I think 585 *regular*, not Ultra, is the one to pick for long road rides/races. For crits the 586 might be better but the risk of crash is too high to buy expensive 586 for crits.


----------



## alcjphil (Dec 7, 2008)

For those of you who have tried the 586 and found it to be harsh I have two observations: First, a great deal depends on the elastomer that is used in the E-post, if the bike was set up with the black elastomer, the hardest one, the bike might feel harsher, I have ridden a 595 with the grey(softest) elastomer and the ride was almost as smooth as my 481SL. On paper the 585 is a little stiffer than the 586. The other observation is that the monobloc construction of the 586 will transmit noise more than the lugged 585. This might add to the impression of harshness.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

cantride55 said:


> Aushiker, would you scan and send it to me? I just picked up a 586 and am interested in reading more. Thanks in advance.


G'day 

Sure. I just need you to PM me your email address please.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Whoops. Got that mixed up. The Ride article is on the 586 and not the 585. Sorry about that. Was overseas when I posted the offer and only just had a chance to check the magazine at home today.

Offer still stands if anyone is interested.

Andrew


----------

